# Today's lesson: Get hit by a car. Get 82000 dollars



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm in high school. Wen I was in middle school, *I was hit by a car* in Houston, Texas while running in cross country practice a my middle school.



Now this explains a lot...
:laugh:

(sorry)


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

anyone else seeing similarities btw all these DCsnow threds and our dear friend Jetfalcon?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure which is more painful, getting hit by a car to get money, or working for a living.
Tough call...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Banjo said:


> anyone else seeing similarities btw all these DCsnow threds and our dear friend Jetfalcon?


They're both young?

DC isn't trying to troll.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> Hey guys,
> *I'm in high school*. Wen I was in middle school, I was hit by a car in Houston, Texas while running in cross country practice a my middle school. Here is a link:
> 
> HISD track coach, two students hurt in auto-pedestrian in Montrose area | abc13.com
> ...


And just yesterday you were attending the university of Toronto while living in Vancouver


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

That sub lesson is probably the most important lesson. Can't spend that cash if you're 6 feet under.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

like this?


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like Mother Russia!


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Hold up, I dislocate both my hips in a bus accident due to poor safety measures and I don't get a dime, but you get hit by a car and get paid? I'm calling my lawyer, time to sue someone.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Banjo said:


> anyone else seeing similarities btw all these DCsnow threds and our dear friend Jetfalcon?


What ever happened to Jetfalcon? I've been gone for the summer and it seems he has moved on...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> What ever happened to Jetfalcon? I've been gone for the summer and it seems he has moved on...


i think we yoga'd him to death...


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

lol two people I know from High School had very similar circumstances.

The guy: hit by a car got 80k.. became a heavy coke head and blew it all in less than a year and a half.

The girl: tripped over a sidewalk and sued the city, got ~80k too i think,, she just bought pink cars and pink rims until her $$ ran out, then tried to live life sucking from the teet of illegal contraband smugglers. she actually ended up giving birth in a prison cell.. lmao.. 


I'm going to say that you end up like #2 

Seriously though be careful with it, that 80k do you a lot of good or it could destroy you lol..


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> like this?


Wow.
I hope that truck didn't damage her phone.
Or interrupt her call!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Something I learned long ago was look both ways when crossing a street. I love this generation of kids Darwinism is going to win!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> like this?


Watch her toes, ouch. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Something I learned long ago was look both ways when crossing a street.!


I learned that too, but then I got married so I quit doing it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> Watch her toes, ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that too, but then I got married so I quit doing it.


I always just say ladies first and don't tell her about the life insurance policy I put on her.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Noo*



bseracka said:


> And just yesterday you were attending the university of Toronto while living in Vancouver


I don't know if you can read or not, I plan on attending the u of Toronto. With ma girlfriend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> I don't know if you can read or not, I plan on attending the u of Toronto. With ma girlfriend.


Take some of that 80 grand and get that hand brake cleaned up.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Take some of that 80 grand and get that hand brake cleaned up.


she's going to be putting more than a handbrake in her snatch when she gets to college...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep 12k aside for spending it on random shit you want to do like snowboarding, invest the rest.
Also keep around 10k for medical care just incase you start getting chronic pains in the next 10 years. 
Be smart but have a fucking blast with it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Based on his posts about his GF? I would hazard a guess that his "chronic" conditions will consist of,...

1. Burning when he pees. 

2. Frequent mouth and genital sores. 

3. Anal warts!

4. Cranial Rectal Inversion. (...although this last one is probably a "Pre existing Condition!"). :dunno:


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey I got hit by a car when running too. I didn't get any major injuries though. So no $$ for me. Jackass took off too, didn't even stop to see if I was okay, which was a nice example to set for the kid in the front seat.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Something I learned long ago was look both ways when crossing a street.


Oh, I did, and they had a stop sign (not that it stopped them). I was more than 3/4 of the way across the intersection when they hit me - when I went up on the hood and windshield, I was staring right at the kid in the passenger seat.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Got me*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Take some of that 80 grand and get that hand brake cleaned up.


Good idea. In fact, I think the cheapest way is to buy a new car right?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Tanks*



jml22 said:


> Keep 12k aside for spending it on random shit you want to do like snowboarding, invest the rest.
> Also keep around 10k for medical care just incase you start getting chronic pains in the next 10 years.
> Be smart but have a fucking blast with it.


THanks dude


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hana*



chomps1211 said:


> Based on his posts about his GF? I would hazard a guess that his "chronic" conditions will consist of,...
> 
> 1. Burning when he pees.
> 
> ...


Haha chomps but seriously how the fuck did you know....


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> she's going to be putting more than a handbrake in her snatch when she gets to college...


And you guys are still wondering why there are so few women left on here.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I always just say ladies first and don't tell her about the life insurance policy I put on her.


Always the best posts from BA.


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

My old roommate was also hit by a car and got a settlement just shy of 6 figures. 

He spent all of it in less than a year on crap. 

Be smart with it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Zedekias said:


> My old roommate was also hit by a car and got a settlement just shy of 6 figures.
> 
> He spent all of it in less than a year on crap.
> 
> Be smart with it.


mythological thread


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> mythological thread


I just don't get why people lie online.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I remember about 4 years ago not more then a mile from my house I was walking and this guy was pulling out from a alley way and pulling out looking one way.. still rolling forward, so I took my fist and banged on his hood, he stopped really quick.

In my state it's a state law to stop for anyone in the cross walk, I've had people just not stop so now I just cross anyways, funny how if a cop is near by they know how to stop for a person in the cross walk. :dunno:


----------



## PureLiquidHell (Nov 7, 2013)

Put a nice down payment on a house when you settle down, renting sucks. And bank as much as possible.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Zedekias said:


> I just don't get why people lie online.


Me neither...

So anyways guys, yesterday I was out walking my unicorn, and we stumbled upon some gnomes, (pronounced gahnome... Just like gnu)

Oh wait...

Anyways, congrats on the settlement I guess.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Justman1020 said:


> Me neither...
> 
> So anyways guys, yesterday I was out walking my unicorn, and we stumbled upon some gnomes, (pronounced gahnome... Just like gnu)
> 
> Oh wait...


gahnats to you.


----------

